# S3 11.0m Upgrade Slice Location?



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I 've hacked my S3 and it's currently sitting at 11.0k. It sitting with a status of "pending restart" and every night it reboots, of course without updating. I decided to run Slicer 1.9 tonight as I did with the last update, but I get an error message that the /update files aren't found.

So, where are they kept when they're downloaded?


----------

